# How to convert Tivo into a PC?



## tale (Jan 1, 2006)

How to convert Tivo into a PC

Hi I have 2 Tivo series 2 boxes and I thought it would be great if I could reformat the other box into a media center PC.

Any suggestions on how I could get inside my box to reformat it, or is this just a crazy idea and I should drop it? 

Suggestions much apprichiated


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

It's a crazy idea. Tivos are woefully under powered, and some of the hardware is proprietary.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Replace the mainboard with a mini-itx board, and install a suitable PSU.
The only way you will get it to work like a PC is make it into a PC with hardware.


----------



## Parkers (Jul 12, 2015)

Broadcom? No way


----------

